# What could it be?



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

What do you guys make of this? Found it up in the mountains where I work.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

A pretty dang big dog.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I found a dollar once. Good find!


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Three toes...any sign of a landing zone?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's a buck in the snow. (man, I just love that joke)


I would replace the dollar with a twenty and then set up a trail camera over it.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Big canine for sure...

The track has melt in it, making it appear bigger..

I guess it could be one of those EXTRA,EXTRA large coyotes Utah has a few of


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

german shepherd, male, 8 years old, overweight at 92 lbs, right toe has a hangnail causing offset pressure to the left, eats alpo twice daily, just had a beggin strip and is shedding.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

An enactment of the phrase: "If I had a dollar for every dog track that someone claims is a wolf, I'd be a rich man."


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> An enactment of the phrase: "If I had a dollar for every dog track that someone claims is a wolf, I'd be a rich man."


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

ckamanao said:


> What do you guys make of this? Found it up in the mountains where I work.


By the way, where is "up in the mountains where I work"?


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

can i throw in on this? i found this during muzzleloader elk. dont know if it's dog or cat or one or two tracks. I dont think I found anything special here, but i'm curious to know cause it's been bugging me for so long.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

35whelen said:


> can i throw in on this? i found this during muzzleloader elk. dont know if it's dog or cat or one or two tracks. I dont think I found anything special here, but i'm curious to know cause it's been bugging me for so long.


That track looks a little catty to me.....possibly a dinky lion or a big bobcat depending on your shoe size.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

11 1/2


----------



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

I work south slope Yellowstone area. Rock Creek Area and East bout 30 miles or so. Turns out, its the track of a huge Bloodhound that had been a bit melted.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

ckamanao said:


> I work south slope Yellowstone area. Rock Creek Area and East bout 30 miles or so. Turns out, its the track of a huge Bloodhound that had been a bit melted.


Ah c'mon, never let the truth stand in the way of a good story. 

Just kiddin', thanks for the head's up.


----------

